# New to Routers Advice Needed ?



## Andy54 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been building guitars part time for many years. Mostly all of the work I've done by hand except for a small trimmer. I recently bought a Maktec MT362 [ handyman quality within my budget ] and checked out how to zero it etc before setting the depth of cut. 

My biggest query is that while this router has a "depth scale" on the body, there's no marker/pointer on the depth screw to show depth of cut relative to the scale.

I realise I can use calipers to set a depth between the bottom of the depth screw and one of the stops but why would a company produce a router that has no way of judging increments of depth without having to keep checking with calipers ?

Maybe I'm over thinking this however about to start working on some fairly expensive Alder to make the body which I had to import into Australia and I want to keep mistakes to a minimum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would use a "know" object between the depth screw and the stop.

A drill bit or a set of brass set up bars...

I never user the depth scale....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Like James, I have NEVER used the built-in scales in any of the routers that I've owned. Everyone has twist drills which are very accurate. when routing the full depth of the work-piece an off-cut of the same material is what I use. Here are a few shots from projects that I've posted showing methods to suit the occasion.


----------



## Andy54 (Jun 21, 2014)

Well it looks like I was over thinking the use of the "depth scale". 

So it's just as easy as a few old drill bits to get incremental depths of cut ?

Thanks so much fellas, I *really* was over thinking the whole situation.


----------

